# Luminous Landscape Website charging a subscription?



## slclick (Jan 30, 2020)

Is it worth it? I don't seem to ever having a need to bookmark the site.However the other day I clicked on a Google link for birding/monopod info and found it has gone to a subscription model. Initial reaction? WTF. Now if it were CR or TDP, I'd buy in but....I truly wonder if it is maintaining enough subs to keep afloat. OR just aliening people like myself.


----------

